# Installing my printer w/o the disk



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

I really do need to get more organized this year....I have a Canon MP495 printer & I "misplaced" the cd that came with my printer. I have a different computer now and would like to use my printer. Is this possible?


----------



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

if it is possible...how do I do this?? Thank you


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

This should be the right page, if not, just google "Canon MP495 drivers"
You can load the drivers for your particular operating system and go from there. I've not done this with your particular printer, but with dozens of other pieces of computer hardware, I see no reason for that one to be different.


----------



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

WOOOO HOOOO IT WORKED :dance::dance: Thank you so much for your help!


----------

